# 78 b210 new owner so a few newb questions not too technical



## datone210guy (May 21, 2009)

hello all im new to the datsun crew i picked this jewel up locally for 150 and im daily driving it right now  lol not a bad deal. im planning to restore/modify the 210 just am lost at where to start. first thing other than bodywork is the wheels, i have read about the offsets and sizes now i just need to know the lug size lol (totally lost searched for a few hours) are they 4x100 or 4x114? 

next comes the question about suspension where do i start on this are there other datsuns that i can grab the aftermarket suspension and retrofit it onto the 210 i havent found anyone selling a performance package for it. 

then the body, i would like to get rid of the bumpers for the smoother air dam in the front, which other model is similar enough to have the least amount of modification to fit. 

i am really not to worried about the engine as of right now the 4 speed is super smooth and strong, its numbers matched with 69000 actual miles.

well thanks in advance for the help i appreciate any info you all can provide. here is a pic of the car as it sits


----------



## king bee66 (May 11, 2009)

nice ride i have the same year sedan but its a avocado 4 door. the bumpers on the 74-76 models were alot sleeker probably more of what you are looking for http://blog.hemmings.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/77 Datsun B210 ice proof_55.jpg
. i like the bulky ones


----------

